# Sailing new orleans



## popeye31 (Sep 18, 2015)

Im new to sail net I had a Macgregor 25 sold it to put my son through school. im on the search for another boat a little larger around a 30-36 footer to get comfortable with and eventually retire on . would like to sail the east coast and some island hopping but until then Lake Pontchartrain will be my sailing grounds.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Welcome aboard.

I lived and sailed in New Orleans for 5 years. From what I remember the Easterly 30 was prevalent down there. Its a good step up from a 25 footer. It might be cheaper to get one of those to sail on for 3 years then step up to a larger boat when time to move onboard. 

Enjoy some Kjeans for me. I miss crawfish.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

I think there is an Easterly 30 in good shape for sail for about $10k with a slip in the outer harbor, but I would need to check on it. There is also a large J-30 fleet with boats always being turned over. Not to mention a good number of general boats that size... I also know of an Irwin 35ish for sail cheap, or at least it was last time I heard about it. 

Lots of good boats and sailing to be had on the Lake.


----------



## sandy stone (Jan 14, 2014)

Yep, I know of a C&C 34 in Slidell for sale by a two-boat owner. It's been raced hard but has a nice set of sails.


----------



## popeye31 (Sep 18, 2015)

I would like to buy something already to sail but my DNA will not allow it. Im the do it your self guy I have my eye on a 30 hunter right now . its a Katrina victim sitting on dry land needs lots of work but I can get it cheap cheap. im calling a guy tomorrow about buying a trailer to get it to my house so I can refurbish it .


----------



## sandy stone (Jan 14, 2014)

Certainly your choice, but be aware that even a free boat can wind up costing way more than one ready to sail. But I realize that some people get more pleasure from working on boats than sailing them. Good luck.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

sandy stone said:


> Yep, I know of a C&C 34 in Slidell for sale by a two-boat owner. It's been raced hard but has a nice set of sails.


What boat are you talking about, sounds like the one I used to race. Kokopelli? I am a member of TYC in Slidell. 


popeye31 said:


> I would like to buy something already to sail but my DNA will not allow it. Im the do it your self guy I have my eye on a 30 hunter right now . its a Katrina victim sitting on dry land needs lots of work but I can get it cheap cheap. im calling a guy tomorrow about buying a trailer to get it to my house so I can refurbish it .


The boat above is a CNC 34 that I have ever raced on for 7 years now and it's a great boat. Nice set of sails and set up for single and short hand sailing (owner has won many single and double hand races in Lake Pontchartrain). He's asking 16 ish but is up for offers for sure. The boat isn't mint, but it's ready to sail home and there's enough projects you could do to satisfy you do it yourself craving.

Good luck, 
Ronnie

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

sandy stone said:


> Certainly your choice, but be aware that even a free boat can wind up costing way more than one ready to sail. But I realize that some people get more pleasure from working on boats than sailing them. Good luck.


There might be a reason this boat is still on the hard after Katrina. Restoring a 30' Hunter is not worth the effort? By the time you buy the trailer and rebuild the boat you might be 20 grand into a boat worth less than half that and you could have been sailing the last 2-3 years.

If you are going to pick a boat needing work I would suggest one that is at least in the water and sailable now or one with a better pedigree that will be worth the effort. I know a guy here in San Diego that picked up a Katrina boat a Stevens 46 and is about to set sail for Mexico and beyond.


----------



## Agmaya2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Speaking of Slidell I live in Eden isles and I'm looking to get into sailing. I have little to no experience. Looking at buying a small boat to start out on and maybe find someone who could use a hand on a boat sometime to get the feel of it. I have been on boats my whole life but always a power boat of one sort or the other.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Go stroll down to Tammany Yacht Club (it's likely just around the corner) and meet those guys. They will have you out sailing in just a few minutes. I am pretty sure they do fun races every week, as well as some more serious stuff on the weekend. If you can't find anyone, let me know I can put you in touch with some people pretty easily. 

But Eden Isles has their HOA meetings at TYC no reason to go very far afield.


----------



## Agmaya2 (Sep 27, 2015)

I'll give that a shot, from what I've been reading it seems like the sailing community is pretty friendly and full of good advice.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Agmaya2 said:


> I'll give that a shot, from what I've been reading it seems like the sailing community is pretty friendly and full of good advice.


I wouldn't swear to the good advice, but certainly friendly. Yacht clubs have a reputation for being a bit snooty, and there are a few world wide that maintain this, but the overwhelming majority are pretty layer back places full of friendly people who love to share our sport.

Worst case feel free to PM me and I would be happy to help introduce you around. I am a member of NOYC but keep my catamaran in Mandeville, so I get around the lake a good bit.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Agmaya2 said:


> I'll give that a shot, from what I've been reading it seems like the sailing community is pretty friendly and full of good advice.





Stumble said:


> I wouldn't swear to the good advice, but certainly friendly. Yacht clubs have a reputation for being a bit snooty, and there are a few world wide that maintain this, but the overwhelming majority are pretty layer back places full of friendly people who love to share our sport.
> 
> Worst case feel free to PM me and I would be happy to help introduce you around. I am a member of NOYC but keep my catamaran in Mandeville, so I get around the lake a good bit.


Second that, PM me if you need any help. So you know, we are racing in Slidell this Wed night. Boats usually leave club for 6,so get there beforehand and see about getting on a boat.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## popeye31 (Sep 18, 2015)

Bought the trailer today for $400 working on selling a few things for the boat if things go well this weekend I might be dragging the boat home as well.


----------

